# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Khu Du Lịch Sinh Thái Đảo Dừa Lửa - Điểm đi chơi quanh Sài Gòn

## hangnt

*Đảo Dừa Lửa nằm cách trung tâm TP.Hồ Chí Minh 12km, qua cầu Sài Gòn đi thẳng ngã ba Cát Lái, qua phà 500m, thêm 10 phút ngồi ghe máy nữa là đến nơi. Nằm ở xã Phú Hữu, huyện Nhơn Trạch, Đồng Nai, khu du lịch sinh thái Đảo Dừa Lửa là lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho những vị khách yêu thiên nhiên, thích đắm mình cùng sông nước mây trời trọn vẹn.* 



Không gian trong lành của Đảo Dừa Lửa
Đảo Dừa Lửa, địa danh khá ấn tượng này, thật ra là một cù lao xinh đẹp nằm ven nhánh sông nhỏ của sông Đồng Nai. Khu du lịch sinh thái này rộng 4ha, nằm ngay đầu nguồn nước trong xanh, không ô nhiễm nhờ khu vực xung quanh không có nhà dân sinh sống. Vườn đảo được lập từ vài năm trước, đầu năm nay Đảo Dừa Lửa được một nhà đầu tư làm mới lại, chăm chút nhiều trò vui chơi giải trí, món ăn đặc sản.

Đoạn đường cuối đi vào đảo bằng ghe máy đủ cho bạn cái cảm giác du lịch sông nước tuyệt thú, mặc sức thưởng ngoạn cảnh sắc ven sông. Hun hút hai bờ là rừng dừa nước, vườn cây trái tươi xanh của một số khu du lịch sinh thái ven bờ. Lác đác vài ngư dân chài lưới trên sông, êm ả những chiếc ghe lướt đi trên sông mềm mại bóng thôn nữ chèo bằng chân. Món quà hào phóng nhất của thiên nhiên là nắng vàng tươi bạt ngàn trải mặt sông lăn tăn sóng cùng gió lộng phóng khoáng không khác gì sông nước miền Tây.


Nếu thích nằm trên cánh võng đong đưa đọc sách giữa những làn gió mát rượi thổi từ sông, bạn có thể đến thư viện với trên một trăm đầu sách của đảo. Thích hoạt động thì tham gia những trò chơi sông nước như chèo thuyền, câu cá, đạp thiên nga, hái dừa, đi cầu khỉ…vv. Nếu vẫn chưa đã, bạn có thể tham gia những trò cảm giác mạnh hơn như đi ca nô, lướt ván, dù lượn, đua thuyền… Nhưng thu hút nhất vẫn là màn tắm sông. Dòng nước mát lạnh, xanh biếc cho bạn cảm giác thật thoải mái, vui vẻ. Ai muốn tắm cũng phải bận áo phao nên dù không biết bơi, bạn cũng có thể tự tin nhảy ùm xuống nước mà không sợ bị chìm hay bạn bè trêu chọc.



Bạn có thể chèo thuyền
Không ít du khách nước ngoài đến từ Đức, Pháp... ghé đảo thường thích nhờ thôn nữ thuê thuyền chèo tay vào sâu vài cây số trên sông thăm thú khu dân cư hai bên bờ.

Thỏa cái thú vui đùa cùng sông nước rồi thì đến lượt các món đặc sản chào đón bạn. Một trong những ưu thế của Đảo Dừa Lửa là tôm, cá, gà đều là “cây nhà lá vườn” nên giá các món đặc sản khá mềm. Cá lóc, cá điêu hồng tươi rói vừa câu được trong ao của đảo, xào nấu thành những món rất “bắt”. Một món đặc sản khá lạ là “bò đốt cháy dừa”: thịt bò cho vào quả dừa tươi nấu bằng nước dừa.

Những kỳ nghỉ, nhiều đoàn sinh viên mang theo đồ ăn thức uống đến Đảo Dừa Lửa vui chơi, nghỉ võng miễn phí, chỉ tốn tiền đò vào ra đảo mỗi người 12.000 đồng. Mỗi dịp cuối tuần, hàng trăm du khách đã tìm đến đảo chỉ để tận hưởng cái thú chan hòa giữa nắng gió, sông nước - món quà tặng phóng khoáng của thiên nhiên. 



Và tham gia nhiều trò vui chơi giải trí khác


_ĐC: Ấp Câu Kê, xã Phú Hữu, Huyện Nhơn Trạch_

*Thông tin cho bạn*

- Từ TP. Hồ Chí Minh có nhiều cách đến đảo như đi xe máy hay bắt xe buýt số 43 từ Văn Thánh tới phà Cát Lái, qua phà bắt thêm 1 tuyến xe buýt nữa. Đảo ở giữa sông nên dù chọn cách nào, bạn cũng phải đến bến xuồng, lên thuyền mới ra được. Từ điểm tập kết, bạn sẽ đi xuồng máy xuống đảo. Chi phí là 15k/người/lượt đi và về.


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Sài Gòn* - *dia diem di choi quanh Sài Gòn*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Dân dã thích thật  :love struck: 
Mình chưa chơi mấy trò này trên nước bh tiếc là ở SG

----------


## jhonnyboy

Vui chơi 1 chuyến ở đây thì quá tuyệt  :cuoi1:

----------

